# Bogdan Alin Ota



## Jord

What are your opinions on Bogdan Alin Ota?

For those who don't know he's a Romanian composer who unfortunately became famous by going on Norways Got Talent and too make it worse he came 2nd to winning the competition to a young kid who can barely even dance.

The only criticism i have for him is that all his pieces appear to be in Ternary from what i've heard at the minute, i don't have any problem with it while listening, i just think it's not up too a high standard of composition for every piece to be the same structure, especially Ternary (might not be true so don't hang me if it isn't) his album was released today in Romania and i look forward to listening to it


----------

